# Deal or No Deal? (70 Judge clone)



## MojoRisinSD (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a little advice here. I've always loved GTO's and have dreamed of the day I could own one myself. Well, I came across a 70 LeMans (not sport) that has been cloned into a judge (paint, hood, in hood tac, wing, decals), not the front bumper though. It has the stock 350 and tranny in it and runs great. No A/C, and it's 3 on the tree. No rust, body and paint are great, frame is solid. Now, since I'm only 24 years old, I cant really swing the kind of cash neccicary to get a genuine GTO in this condition. I have this one negotiated to 10500 and it can probably go a little lower... what do you guys think? Any input from any of you would be awesome... you guys know a lot more than I do at this point.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it's overpriced. By about 4 to 5k. You can get a good running and driving real GTO that won't cost a mint to clone and that will appreciate in value for about 13-15k in this economic climate. It would cost about 3-5k just to fix and match the front clip and replace the steering column/linkage.


----------



## MojoRisinSD (Jan 23, 2009)

Now I know the car wouldn't really be worth anything as a GTO... I'm not to concerned about that. I'm actually thinking about taking off the Judge stripes and GTO emblem if I do buy it and just having a LeMans. I'm not buying the car to turn a buck, I just want a nice car. Now, with that said about not caring about the "GTO value" what would be the value of a super nice LeMans? If it's still the same, I understand, I might just have to negotiate a little more.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There's a `68 Lemans convert in the next town, looks sweet, 350, 4-speed, A/C car, $9400.00. I'll see if I can't find the craigs list add....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's the dealer, he calles it a "LaMans" :lol: He said he had the original wheels that go with it.
Harding Automotive - Previously Owned Vehicles. In Baraboo, Wisconsin.


----------



## MojoRisinSD (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Rukee... I'll take a look at that. Looks like it's definitely worth a look.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

MoJo,

Here is a good deal a little south of you in Omaha;

1972 PONTIAC LEMANS


----------



## MojoRisinSD (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for your help everybody!


----------



## chiefpontiac (Dec 6, 2007)

Couple years back at Barrett-Jackson a cloned GTO sold for more than the same year authentic. Can't find the one I'm looking for - it was in 6 figures, but just 10 days ago at Scottsdale a re-creation 1969 Judge sold for $25,300 (of course it had some movie pedigree as well)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Barrett Jackson is NOT real world pricing for REAL world buyers. Too many sellers think they can mimic BJ and because of those guys, many collector cars are priced out of line and out of touch of many buyers. Take a good look on Ebay. MOST don't reach reserve. You'll then see the same car offered many times over with reserve lowered. 

Take a look at this hot dog. I saw this car on ebay for around 220K look at it now, he still can't sell it. This guy must grow his own BJ weed. eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 370134379604 end time Dec-29-08 15:58:23 PST)


Many sellers think because BJ got 65K or so for a car they can get 40-50K for theirs cause it looks as nice. Barrett Jackson groupies are are in their own dream world. 

Some of the clones I have seen on there over the years, the money went to charity.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can laugh, but if my `65 was on e-bay, I'd have a stupid asking price like that too. I would NOT expect to get it, but if it did sell, it's going to pay off!
I was talking with some friends and one asked how much I would sell it for, besides saying it wasn't for sale, I said it'd take at least 100 grand (thinking I was so overpricing it, no-one would even think of buying it). He was like..the Casino up the road would prolly give you that for it, they just gave so-and-so 76 grand for his `69 vette.
Great! So now I doubled what price I thought I'd sell it for just to be safe.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think he put the comma in the wrong place!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

My opinion is to buy a true gto. I bought a lemans thinking I would be happy and had to sell it because I knew it wasnt the real deal. If you like lemans then go for it but if its a true gto you want then get the goat. There are way to many good deals out there right now to settle for a clone..My opinion only...Mike


----------

